# I am toxic



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I gotta say that yesterday I had to deal with divorce court. It was prolly one of the most toxic events in my life. Unemployment now over a year, dealing with hurricane Sandy by myself. I've become such a toxic person. But I come here and it's the only thing that makes me feel better, whole and valuable as a human. Thanks for your friendship and just being normal people. Really! I was suicidal and now I'm back to me - because of you. So again thank you!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yesterday had to be awfully rough. Anytime one has to deal with the court system, its an exhausting ordeal. This too is my place for serenity outside of being with the girls in their house/coop. Neat how we can all come together from all over the world and help each through some of the worst of times. Humanity knows no race or discrimination. 

I hope that things will settle down for you now. You've been through too much - but hey, you made it! That's a huge success to be celebrated!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm sorry you have gone thru so much. Now is time to start a new chapter in your life.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

We are so happy to have you! Keep that chin up girl and go play in the snow. Do you have snow? Woke up to 8 inches this morning.

It's the perfect time of the year for starting new. The Spring Equinox is around the corner and it's time for a good old fashioned Spring Cleaning. It sounds like your soul needs a good spring cleaning, we are all thinking of you.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Thinking of you EV. I'm certain the challenges of divorce proceedings are really rough!! Hopefully the sun will be shining soon and shed new light on the next chapter in your life.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I gotta say that yesterday I had to deal with divorce court. It was prolly one of the most toxic events in my life. Unemployment now over a year, dealing with hurricane Sandy by myself. I've become such a toxic person. But I come here and it's the only thing that makes me feel better, whole and valuable as a human. Thanks for your friendship and just being normal people. Really! I was suicidal and now I'm back to me - because of you. So again thank you!


I'm sorry to hear it but I'm glad things are looking up!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Huggers!!!! Remember, living well is the best revenge, so now the plan is to figure out how to pull it together a piece at a time. You can do it, look what you have accomplished in your life so far. He didn't make ya, he can't break ya!!!


----------



## AuroraHawk (Aug 27, 2012)

Hang tough, EV. You have made it this far and are healing. It is sad that you have gone through so much but you will survive and thrive at the end of it all. Hugs and best wishes.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Glad we could be here for you.The only way you have to go now is forward.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear things are down right now. Glad to know you find comfort here and I hope things turn around for you fast.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Since I am also in the midst of a very ugly divorce, I also find solace in these forums and have made several life long friends. Hang in there EV, and if you ever need to commiserate, I'm all ears via PM!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

You sound like a pretty special person to me, EV! Always so quick to help others on here and obviously an animal lover. 
Wishing you all the very best for the future & much happiness, you deserve it! xx


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

EV you are a GREAT person. We love you here on the boards and we love that you make us laugh. We love seeing your chickens, hearing your stories. We just love "you". Just because some not so good things are happening at this moment in life. Doesn't mean "you" need to go down along with it. You are a great person and friend as well and soon all this not so good things shall and will pass. HUGS from your "crazy chicken" friend.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for opening up with us EV. We will all try to be there for you and each other when you need us.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

This is a great bunch of people here..i also feel at home and comfortable here...EV...may the Creator of All there is bless you with unconditional love and a healing peace...


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Cheers, on to bigger and better! So glad you are here, especially with all you humor and medical expertise.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

It wouldn't be the same here without you. Whenever I have a medical issue , I think of you and how you have helped me with my chickens . You are great input here and at your house I bet your family thinks so too! ( that includes feathered family!)


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I just had a meeting with my family doctor about placing my dad in a home. He has become too difficult to keep him at home. My relationship with him has sort of become like a divorce where what was love has simply become toxic. I feel for both EV and havasu. It sucks! I hope the both of you get through it and better days to you both.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, hang in there EV...I appreciate your honesty here on the forum. It is refreshing! You have definitely helped all of us in some way or another and we are very grateful to have you here. Stay strong!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You all just proved my point. I love that we are all over the world and yet this outpouring of support and frankly love is much more than I expected. I was mostly just apologizing for being such a wet blanket. And I get this. 

Really gang. Thank you all for just being you!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Just glad to have you back ^_~


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So glad to be getting back into the saddle.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I have been worried about you. I hope things are getting better, and looking up for you. I wish that I could push some of this hopeless optimism that I have digitally to you for support!!! But I do know a lady in Canada that can send fire breathing dragons and minions to do whatever you need done...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ask her to send her minions to get me successfully through the nasty divorce. I'm better. This is the boss level battle and I just have to get through this successfully.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Done!!!....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just figured out he's been siphoning money for over 10 years into an off shore account set up by his millionaire brother.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Just figured out he's been siphoning money for over 10 years into an off shore account set up by his millionaire brother.


So, this means if 'We" haven't signed the final papers yet, then 'We" have access to an offshore account, right? He can either give it, or you can call the IRS and confess for him.  Minions rock, don't they??


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't hang out in the non chicken forums. But this morning, time switch to daylight saving time got me messed up.

First I don't really understand the term "toxic", when used in these terms. But I think it can all be summed as ---- bad things happen to good people all the time.

30 years ago I went through much the same experiences. The depths that my feelings toward myself sank so low, that today I still don't talk about it. 

What I do know is I survived and those experiences may have made me a better man. You will be in the same place given time.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I try to remember when we sink really low, the upward climb afterwards is going to feel twice as nice. We all suffer with highs and lows, so if you keep your head high and strong, you will persevere.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

havasu said:


> I try to remember when we sink really low, the upward climb afterwards is going to feel twice as nice. We all suffer with highs and lows, so if you keep your head high and strong, you will persevere.


Those mountains are called "Shoutin' Ground!"


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

twentynine said:


> I don't hang out in the non chicken forums. But this morning, time switch to daylight saving time got me messed up.
> 
> First I don't really understand the term "toxic", when used in these terms. But I think it can all be summed as ---- bad things happen to good people all the time.
> 
> ...


I wuv you all! Keep cheering as I'm not there yet.

Gotta figure out a strategy to get the money in play.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You know what EV, it is so much better to be on your own than to be living with someone who in the end makes you nothing but miserable. Your future is your own and that's a wonderful gift! Take it and relish it. I envy you that. You are a strong woman already and when all is said and done, you are only going to be stronger yet. Hugs my friend.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree. Just don't want to lose my home and all my pets to get there. The courts are threatening to take it all away and leave me homeless.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

My 2 cents:

Don't give anyone that much power over you. Believe in yourself and your ability to go on. Obviously you are a good flock leader!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------

